# LPG in The Canaries?



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We're going to Tenerife in December and probably some of the other islands later on.
We have an LPG tank and I have been trying to find out about places where we can fill up.
I think I have found 3 possibilities but am by no means certain.
1. CEPSA service station in Candelaria
2. DISA distributor on the industrial estate in Granadilla de Abona
3. DISA station south of Santa Cruz on the motorway to La Laguna.

If anybody knows if any of these (or anywhere else) sell LPG I would be very grateful.
Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There is some info on the magbaz website..

A short list of LPG outlets, but from 2006...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/438/30/

Barry and Margaret, the founders of the website visited in 2010...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/962/30/

They are very experienced travellers and very helpful, so well worth contacting them on... magbaz @ hotmail.com (delete spaces).

Helen and David Homewood visted in 2010 with their van...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/935/30/

They are also members on here (hmh) so might also be worth a PM to them if they don't see this thread.

Pete


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

McGeemobile said:


> We're going to Tenerife in December and probably some of the other islands later on....


Hi - I'd be interested to know what route you are taking, and how much the ferry is to get the van to Tenerife?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I will give Judith a ring see if she can track any places down. A good friend of mine runs animal rescue "kennels" at her home for one of the rescue groups usually has about 20 dogs there. I have a perm. offer of a holiday car house but l have to baby sit so she can go away. She doesn't trust anyone else and we think alike over things. 

Anyhow about time we had a natter l will try to grab her over the weekend and report back, assuming she has not got ph problems.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Mike,
We're taking the Huelva to Santa Cruz ferry. There are 2 boats, the older one takes 60 hours and the newer one 48 hours. On the quicker crossing(well, the not so slow one) with one night in a cabin the cost is £700 one way . They run once a week.
Kath


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi mcgeemobile, i live on fuereventura, as far as im aware there are no fill up stations supplying lpg although i hav nt gone round the industrial estates like disa base to find out, if they did have ithere i would prob convert myself !!! will keep ears open and ask around for you, pm me if you want any help if you visit/meet up ifyou visit.


----------

